# Logo aus NotificationBar entfernen



## Gast2 (18. Dez 2012)

Hi,

ich erzeuge in der onPause() eine Notification und kann mit dieser zurück zur App gelangen.
Nur leider bleibt bei der Rückkehr zur App das *Logo in der NotificationBar* bestehen. Was ist zu tun, damit dieses *wieder verschwindet*?
Mein Ziel ist, dass solange die App läuft sie entweder im Vordergrund xoder die Notification zu sehen ist.

```
private void pendingIntentForNoti(){
		NotificationCompat.Builder mBuilder =
		        new NotificationCompat.Builder(this)
		        .setSmallIcon(R.drawable.logo)
		        .setContentTitle("Meine App")
		        .setContentText("zurück zur App!");
		Intent resultIntent = new Intent(this, NoteActivity.class);
		TaskStackBuilder stackBuilder = TaskStackBuilder.create(this);
		stackBuilder.addParentStack(NoteActivity.class);
		stackBuilder.addNextIntent(resultIntent);
		PendingIntent resultPendingIntent =
		        stackBuilder.getPendingIntent(
		            0,
		            PendingIntent.FLAG_UPDATE_CURRENT
		        );
		mBuilder.setContentIntent(resultPendingIntent);
		NotificationManager mNotificationManager =
		    (NotificationManager) getSystemService(Context.NOTIFICATION_SERVICE);
		mNotificationManager.notify(0, mBuilder.build());
	}
```

Ich hatte erwartet, dass ich es über die Auswahl der FLAGs steuern kann. Geht aber leider nicht.

PS: Ich habe gelesen, dass sich die Notification mit setAutoCancel(), cancel() oder cancelAll() löschen lassen. Aber ich konnte nicht herausfinden worauf ich diese Methoden aufrufen muss.


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Dez 2012)

frankmehlhop hat gesagt.:


> PS: Ich habe gelesen, dass sich die Notification mit setAutoCancel(), cancel() oder cancelAll() löschen lassen. Aber ich konnte nicht herausfinden worauf ich diese Methoden aufrufen muss.




Auf dem NotificationManager.

NotificationManager | Android Developers

bzw setAutoCancel() auf dem NotificationCompat.Builder den du oben ja auch schon verwendest (mBuilder)
NotificationCompat.Builder | Android Developers

Hier gibt es noch Lesestoff mit den Links zu der Doc: Notifications | Android Developers


----------



## Gast2 (18. Dez 2012)

Danke Basti! 


```
NotificationCompat.Builder mBuilder =
		        new NotificationCompat.Builder(this)
		        .setSmallIcon(R.drawable.logo)
		        .setContentTitle("...")
		        .setContentText("...")
		        .setAutoCancel(true);
```


----------

